# The grass is greener on the other side.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

..............................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh. 

On second thought, that's got to be torture for them, they can see it but can't get near it.

Nah, it's still funny.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How awful! Give them some grass!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lol..............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They ate 1800 sq. ft. of it.It even made it on Google maps.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is quite a picture! Google outdid themselves! Is it hard to take their satellite pic and copy it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I used snipping tool to do a screen shot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't amazing how fast the grass disappears in a chicken pen...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, you should try horses.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have to many birds to divide that run off and let one side recover while they destroy the other? 

Being in MI Rye would do well there.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rye is what it is/was here.It's been established for 50+ years.I let them free range outside of the run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh, so she was conveying a message to her human. 

Unfortunately Rye would be cooked the moment it peaked its little blades out here. Although it would work as a winter forage.


----------

